
Scripting News – Tuesday, September 11, 2001 - amanzi
http://scripting.com/2001/09/11.html
======
amanzi
I found this interesting both the perspective of the raw coverage of the
terror attacks, but also from a technology point of view.

Sadly, but not surprisingly, most of the links on that page are now dead. But
some interesting ones remain live, like the BBC
([http://news.bbc.co.uk/hi/english/world/americas/newsid_15370...](http://news.bbc.co.uk/hi/english/world/americas/newsid_1537000/1537469.stm))
and CNN
([http://www.cnn.com/2001/US/09/11/worldtrade.crash/index.html](http://www.cnn.com/2001/US/09/11/worldtrade.crash/index.html)).
And there are some others including the images that are hosted on that site
including a screenshot of the NYT
([http://scripting.com/images/nyTimesHomeBombing7AM2.gif](http://scripting.com/images/nyTimesHomeBombing7AM2.gif))
and a screenshot of the Empire State Building webcam
([http://scripting.com/images/wtcBurningFromEsb.gif](http://scripting.com/images/wtcBurningFromEsb.gif)).

